# Socionics Description: The Best ENFp Guide Ever Written



## aquavenae

I loved this. So accurate. The contradictions are a result of trying to seeing every possibility, and then we try to make sense of it all. No wonder it feels so stressful at times...thank goodness we are so good at turning it off and being silly.


----------



## Verilux

This really IS the best profile of an ENFP I have ever read. Thank you to the original poster for putting this here. It helped me answer a lot of questions about a relationship I have with an ENFP. The main things about this that were helpful were: (1) reading that it's common for an ENFP to contradict himself, (2) that the ENFP remains "involved and yet uninvolved," (3) the ENFP will be in your life, then disappear, then come back, then disappear just as quickly, (4) that the ENFP is a social scientist and always probing, trying to test the right word on you, etc. 

The ENFP is really difficult for me to figure out, because it seems to be a personality type that is "Half-NF and Half-SP." Or "Half Idealist, and Half-Artisan." Any thoughts?


----------



## cyamitide

There are more ENFP profiles posted here: *IEE - ENFP*


----------



## namsuliini

I also think this is the best description of ENFPs that i've read!!


----------



## Laguna

Verilux said:


> This really IS the best profile of an ENFP I have ever read. Thank you to the original poster for putting this here. It helped me answer a lot of questions about a relationship I have with an ENFP. The main things about this that were helpful were: (1) reading that it's common for an ENFP to contradict himself, (2) that the ENFP remains "involved and yet uninvolved," (3) the ENFP will be in your life, then disappear, then come back, then disappear just as quickly, (4) that the ENFP is a social scientist and always probing, trying to test the right word on you, etc.
> 
> The ENFP is really difficult for me to figure out, because it seems to be a personality type that is "Half-NF and Half-SP." Or "Half Idealist, and Half-Artisan." Any thoughts?


wow- never thought of myself at all as SP. Please explain! thanks :happy:


----------



## Smileybmomto3

This is so me!


----------



## LibertyPrime

............I can't believe this lol...the OP just explaned all the crap behaviour I have been suffering for years....


----------



## All in Twilight

This just described me to a tee.


----------



## RoSoDude

> When a person or situation no longer carries any new information an ENFP may begin to *loose* interest and become bored. The more and ENFP matures the less likely this is because each moment presents an almost inexhaustible amount of information to be learned, even if it means learning to stop the search and enjoy the moment.


Um, I'm probably being a massive jerk for this, but I really can't stand that mistake, and I feel my insides write inside of me every time I come across it. So uh... please change? Please? PLEAAAAASE

(LII Grammar Stickler to not-really-the-rescue)

Otherwise, I think this is a fairly spot-on description. Very true of the ENFp I'm with, for the most part. So far I find the descriptions you've posted have painted a much better picture of the types than the usual MBTI garbage you find on "the google pages", as they're called.


----------



## cyamitide

RoSoDude said:


> Um, I'm probably being a massive jerk for this, but I really can't stand that mistake, and I feel my insides write inside of me every time I come across it. So uh... please change? Please? PLEAAAAASE


glad to see I'm not the only one 
of all the possible misspellings that one has always bothered me the most


----------



## Libber36

Thank you for this. This helped me realize that I really am an enfp


----------



## Ozman2988

This is one of the best ENFP descriptions I know of. Very descriptive and everytime I read it, it keeps me smiling. Way to go.


----------



## Pond25

I read this with my ENFP friend and we were laughing at almost every sentence realizing how we could exactly relate to them and the thrill..... Oh just the thrill, yknow, reading this. Even though I am an ENFP in MBTI and not in Socionics (Idk... haven't given it a try though) this is just so very accurate!!
Thumbs up for the one who wrote *and* conclude, all of this. I finally understand how I roll in real life!


----------



## Aqua Vitae

lycanized said:


> So on point with everything about me...I just think the part about contradictions is funny because i do contradict myself alot and i know it hehe


Haha same with me. I also like to argue, a lot. Most times I will start an argument by saying something wrong, even though I know it's wrong, just as an excuse to argue. Lol


----------



## cake

this is crrraazy, how much it defines myself...im abit creeped out tbh, but thank you very much this definitely helped me figure out for sure that im an enfp


----------



## Asid_Reighn

Alot of this fits, and i keep testing in as an ENFP, but I honestly agree more with the ENFJ, as im not a firm beleiver in emotions being good decision influences, I use an obsurd amount of logic in my problem solving... I am not an overly bublly fluff ball (not meaning it in a bad way) im more open in a non open way... if that makes sense, I am very strong and adept in myself. idk I just.. have a hard time with it, because I dont fit.. 40% of that description...


----------

